# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  вышивка крестом

## Olgawedding

Привет всем, кто заглянул в эту тему!
Вы не равнодушны к вышивке и вкладываете в свои работы не только терпение, старание, но и свою душу, тогда вам сюда!
Я занимаюсь вышивкой крестом уже очень давно. Есть, что показать и есть, что посмотреть ). Мастера своего дела, присоединяйтесь!
[IMG]P1050202.JPG[/IMG]

----------

muson521 (29.08.2019)

----------


## Olgawedding

http://forum.in-ku.com/album.php?albumid=188

----------

muson521 (29.08.2019)

----------

